# Old Dock River Inlet Up River From Garston Dock.



## nickjaxe (Nov 20, 2012)

*Mersey Old Dock River Inlet Up River From Garston Dock.*

My job takes me into the industrial est in Blackburn St Garston.

On looking around I found a River inlet maybe an old Lock entrance as some wood work is still there.

Could possibly been some thing to do with Garston docks many years ago and would love to know something about it.

Next to Garston Dock on the water front is a large chemical plant...its just after that plant...by where Sammy Evans used to cut old Ships.

See attached pics.

Nick.


----------



## nickjaxe (Nov 20, 2012)

Pity no replies...would have loved to find out more about this old dock or whatever it was.


----------

